# If you hadn't done this she would be alive now.



## FlyingBird

'*İf you didn't do this she would be alive now*' cümlesini nasıl çevirirdiniz?

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Black4blue

Eğer bunu yapmasaydın, o şimdi hayatta olurdu.


----------



## Zuccherro

Black4blue said:


> Eğer bunu yapmasaydın, o şimdi hayatta olurdu.



Is it necessary to start with "eğer"?
Doesn't "bunu yapmasaydın, o şimdi hayatta olurdu" convey the same meaning already?


----------



## FlyingBird

Zuccherro said:


> Is it necessary to start with "eğer"?
> Doesn't "bunu yapmasaydın, o şimdi hayatta olurdu" convey the same meaning already?


Of course it's not neccesary to put word 'eğer'.

http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/conditional.htm

Please read here


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Is it necessary to start with "eğer"?
> Doesn't "bunu yapmasaydın, o şimdi hayatta olurdu" convey the same meaning already?



Merhaba Zuccherro,

No, it is not necessary but since FlyingBird prefers always literal translation it is preferable to write "eğer" for his sentence
(which is not _fortunately_ incorrect here).

For such sentences, with "eğer" or without "eğer", both are correct.
But there are sometimes that we have a condition but saying it without "eğer" is more correct, as I have explained in this post (#5, n.2)


----------



## Zuccherro

Tamam anladım size teşekkürler


----------

